# Miami, FL - ID#A1224329 PUPI, Male Baby!



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

_Poor little one, I wonder what that is on his neck?_ 










PUPI - ID#A1224329

My name is PUPI.

I am a male, brown and black German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter staff think I am about 3 months old.

I have been at the shelter since Jan 13, 2010.

This information is less than 1 hour old.

Miami-Dade Animal Services
7401 NW 74th Street
Miami, FL 33166
Voice: (305) 884-1101 Fax: (305) 805-1619
http://www.miamidade.gov/animals/adopt-a-pet.asp

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15516056


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Miami, FL - Male, Baby!*

The poor little guy. It looks like he badly needs a safe place to stay and a lot of TLC.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Miami, FL - Male, Baby!*

looks like he has hair missing around his eyes?


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Miami, FL - Male, Baby!*

Mange?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Miami, FL - Male, Baby!*

maybe...his neck looks bare as well but it's really hard to tell from that picture.

He's definitely going to need help!!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Miami, FL - Male, Baby!*

Is there someone in the area to get him out?


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Miami, FL - Male, Baby!*



> Originally Posted By: MyoungMange?


That would be my guess. It's not unusual to see dogs with severe cases of mange listed on the M-D site. 

As usual there are other GSDs there, no GSD rescue in the area and they don't get much time. 

http://www.petharbor.com/results.asp?sea...type_DOG&PAGE=8


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Miami, FL - Male, Baby!*

looks like a bad wound on his neck too...... poor wee thing....anyone around to get him back on all four paws????


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Miami, FL - Male, Baby!*

Bump for the baby! Doesn't anyone have room, he wouldn't take up much space.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Miami, FL - Male, Baby!*

I have some one who can pull.....if there is a rescue that can commit.


----------



## Cin386 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Miami, FL - Male, Baby!*

Camp Pappy has someone to pull....I can help with transport set up, and a couple legs...just need a rescue now to get this lil guy to...any takers?


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Miami, FL - Male, Baby!*

I just got the rescue co-ordinators # and will call at 10:00 to get more info on him. My rescue friend (in Naples) may be able to go to the shelter tomorrow to check him out.
Will post more info as soon as I know something


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Miami, FL - Male, Baby!*

OK here's the scoop. He is not injured....he's covered in paint!! he's otherwise healthy and happy.
They have 3 adopter applications on him. The way they work is that each adopter app gives the dog additional days on the adoption floor......so he would not be available to rescue until Jan 21st. We will be notified if he becomes urgent and will keep checking on him.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Miami, FL - Male, Baby!*

Woohoo!!! That's such great news!


----------



## Cin386 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Miami, FL - Male, Baby!*

Thanks for the awesome news/update on this baby boy







glad it's not an injury! Sounds like he'll be scooped up. Glad they will notify if not.


----------

